# Alternative multi-format player



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm about to get a PS3 to play dvds sacds bluray etc, just wanted to check that there isn't another better option to do the above.. I am looking for a machine that can connect via hdmi to my Denon DN-A7100 and hopefully let me enjoy high quality 1080p video and surround sound.

Any suggestions?

Kind regards,
Loz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Lorenz, Welcome to the shack.

The PS3 is regarded as being one of the best for what you want to do. For a stand alone player you would have to pay more than what the PS3 is worth to get the same quality. For BluRay the Samsung BDP1400 is a good deal but doesnt support SACD or of course the games.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks!

i don't play much games (yet) but i do have quite a few sacds and plan to watch bluray... hope it'll look good on a panasonic PT-AE1000U. I don't hv space to pile up a machine for each format so i think ps3 is the way to go...


----------

